# Tear Stains on White Dogs



## sonicthedoggy (Nov 7, 2010)

My dog always have tear stains on his eyes. The only way to remove them is by going to the groomers and having them trim his hair. But we can't take Sonic out to the groomers like every week to get a hair cut o_0. 

I wipe his face every day...but I can never get the tear stains off! I don't want to try and like rip it off him....what is the best way to remove the stains without hurting my pup??


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I had a problem with my white dog and tear stains. The only way I have been able to control them is with Eye Envy. Some people claim that it doesn't work, but it did work for us. 

It will not remove them. I found that it faded them. Once the new hair grew in, and by continuing to apply the product, the new hair remains stain free.

I try apply the product every week or so, and she has remained stain free.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Maggie's tear stains are kept in check by a weekly bath with Eqyss Micro-Tek shampoo, and keeping the hair at the corners of her eyes clean and trimmed. I stopped using Micro-tek for a while over the summer and started using a different shampoo. Her tear stains became HORRIBLE and she started staining around her mouth and on her paws (even though she doesn't lick them), so I started using the Micro-tek again and in about 6 weeks they were gone again.
Before (while using micro-tek)






















After stopping:














After starting again:


----------



## stephwoods63 (Nov 17, 2010)

Eating oats can be very conditioning to the skin and coat! Maybe make him some high power, oat treats with blueberries, eggs, flaxseed and salmon?


----------

